# Whats The Best Drying Towel?



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Just a simple poll, what in your opinion is the best drying towel you have used?

Mine is the miracle dryer, have tried the sonus which is 2nd best, and chemical guys and the megs waffle which i wouldnt even class as a drying towel its that pap..lol

i'm also interested in the raceglaze towel too compared to the miracle dryer, wonder if anyone on here has both to compare?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

doesnt chemical guys make miracle dryer :lol:

i use sonus der wunder drying towels which are great

but miracle and der wunder has to be the top 2


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

yeah but im on about the blue waffle weave one lol


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I use the sonus der wunder towel too. As I haven't used any others, I couldn't really comment on if this is the BEST or not....but in my opinion - it does a fine job. :thumb: 

Oh yeah, I did buy the Meg's Water Magnet......



.......just before somebody posted about it being rubbish !!! :lol: 

It still gets used, but just for drying the wheels


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

i like sonus der wonder, poorboys ww and miarcle dryer all great


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

it should be called water repelent as you can barely pick up any water with it


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah thats what I'm asking what is the best one you have used yourself especially if like me you have tried a few to find the best one

Also there was only 10options for the poll so if I've missed any please write them down too


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> doesnt chemical guys make miracle dryer :lol:
> 
> i use sonus der wunder drying towels which are great
> 
> but miracle and der wunder has to be the top 2


No point adding any more as would say exactly the same!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Other-

Duragloss plush drying towel.


----------



## WEIR_SJ (Mar 10, 2006)

i like to use a couple of dampened blue pearl mircofibres


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

der wunder 

( 900th post )


----------



## STBlue (Jan 27, 2008)

I use auqa touch microfibre towel's


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Der Wunders are the daddy!


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

I've gone off the Der Wunder towels and now use RaceGlaze One Pass towels

Absolutely fantastic imho

Glyn Waxmaster tried mine and now he's buying some


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Miracle Dryer for me ... with Last Touch .... I'd never go back to a waffle weave towel after using the Miracle.


----------



## gillywibble (Feb 20, 2007)

Where's the Poorboy's option?


----------



## Fritz Blitz (Jun 18, 2007)

Voted for "Other"

Meguiars Surpreme Shine. Not exactly a drying towel but performs very well.

regards
Fritz


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Miracle Dryer for me


----------



## evil genius (Mar 15, 2007)

another vote for miracle dryer:thumb: 
ian


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Drying Mf Towels*

miracle drying towel, aquatouch drying MF,and sonus der wonder towel all pretty good IMHO, megs water magnet is very poor not a patch on first three towels


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

Other-

Duragloss plush drying towel

not the biggest towel by far but my god its nice to use and no fear of it catching along the floor like these massive towels


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a couple of Megs Water Magnets, a couple of PakShaks (two different varieties), a couple of Sonus Der Wunders and a Miracle Drier. Well you can never have too many towels 

I would say that it is pretty close between the Der Wunders and the Miracle Drier - posssibly the Miracle Drier edges it.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm finding the Miracle Dryer releases water back onto the paint. Given that it's larger than the Der Wonder this surprised me and i'm not entirely happy with it. For it size the Der Wonder locks in more water IMHO.

Sonus for me.


----------



## cornish pixie (Dec 4, 2006)

Other - Raceglaze, good size, soaks water up well and gets better with a few washes.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Sonus for me too after the disapointment of the Megs water magnet:thumb:


----------



## khakis (Aug 26, 2006)

Aquatouch for me :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

gillywibble said:


> Where's the Poorboy's option?


poorboys ARE better than the sonus :thumb: :thumb:

but on my car, i only use aquatouch / miracle


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Raceglaze 1st for me, use my previous fave (sonus) as backups these days!


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

Raceglaze for me but miracle not far behind


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

visor said:


> Raceglaze for me but miracle not for behind


I should hope not :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Other:

Filtered water and a blower.

from your list of the ones I've tried the Miracle Dryer was very good. You may also want to include Serious Performance's FBZ.


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

spitfire said:


> I'm finding the Miracle Dryer releases water back onto the paint. Given that it's larger than the Der Wonder this surprised me and i'm not entirely happy with it. For it size the Der Wonder locks in more water IMHO.
> 
> Sonus for me.


Exactly my experiences :thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Other: Poorboys Waffle weave towles


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

spitfire said:


> I should hope not :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol:

edited


----------



## Petrolhead Matt (Jul 13, 2007)

Miracle dryer :thumb: 

Got an Aquatouch too and that's really good as well.


----------



## Deano_2104 (Dec 3, 2007)

other- Aquatouch 

I started to use the Sonus ones which I find really good then bought an Aquatouch and i always find myself going for this over the sonus when i come to dry the car off 

I also have a miracle dryer which i find good but just a bit too big


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I have Megs waffle weave and find the only way is to lay it on the panel and allow to soak up the larger water droplets and then give the car a final buff with a Megs MF cloth. Put another way anyone contemplating buying one should give it a miss IMHO.


----------



## Ade25 (Nov 2, 2007)

Miracle drying towel used it on Saturday for the first time very impressed :wave:


----------



## Gobbie (Jul 31, 2006)

I bought a pack of the Der Wunder's but don't seem to get good results, which I'm sure is down to me and not the towels! They seem to smear water across the paint too much. Can someone tell me the basics for using these, please?

Thanks


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

I would have added poorboys and all the others but the poll only lets you have 10 options...lol


----------



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

On the subject of Drying Towels. How to you guys wash yours and how often? I have a Poorboys Waffle Weave myself.


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

I would have said the Miracle Dryer, but now that my Sonus towels have been through the wash a few times they're in a class of their own. Wash them after each use, 30deg with one of those Aerial wash sachet things then tumble dry.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

LOCKE said:


> On the subject of Drying Towels. How to you guys wash yours and how often? I have a Poorboys Waffle Weave myself.


After each use - that is one of the reasons I have several. I wait until I have a small MF load to do.


----------



## Daemon (Feb 4, 2008)

Tropi-care waffle weave from Matt at I4Detailing - I managed to dry 2 cars without wringing it out!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Other: Poorboys.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Aquatouch fbz for me.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi, I have the Sonus and Miracle Dryer. For sheer water capacity the Miracle Dryer holds noticeably more water. It does get a bit awkward to handle on the bottom third of the car due to it's size and the risk of touching the ground , but that's where I bring in the Sonus! If I had to live with one only it would be the MC, but I have two of each and that is pretty much perfect for my needs. The car's a Golf Plus BTW.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Other: PB's Wafle Weave!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Gobbie said:


> I bought a pack of the Der Wunder's but don't seem to get good results, which I'm sure is down to me and not the towels! They seem to smear water across the paint too much. Can someone tell me the basics for using these, please?
> 
> Thanks


I used them for the first time the last weekend and know what you mean. They are alright but TBH I don't think they are worth raving about, yes they probably did give the best results I've had from a towel but still not completely spot/streak free and no good on glass. Does any towel actually pick all of the water up and leave noting at all behind? The tiny little spotty trails that towels can leave is really annoying. 
TBH i think a chamois gives the best streak free finish in my experience, I only use them on the windows however as they are more likely to inflict the dreaded swirls on paint.


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

blurb said:


> Hi, I have the Sonus and Miracle Dryer. For sheer water capacity the Miracle Dryer holds noticeably more water. It does get a bit awkward to handle on the bottom third of the car due to it's size and the risk of touching the ground , but that's where I bring in the Sonus! If I had to live with one only it would be the MC, but I have two of each and that is pretty much perfect for my needs. The car's a Golf Plus BTW.


Ditto...:thumbexcept im in an A4)


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

I use cg miracle dryer find it a ok..the only other one i have used is the megs one not very good..will be trying out the sonus ones in the near future.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Sonus Dur Wunder for me - after using a water magnet thats now for my wheels only.

(who voted for the leather chammy?)


----------



## markie (Apr 23, 2006)

I use sonus der wunder ,yes they dry the car well but leave fine scratches which i am not to happy about.


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

markie said:


> I use sonus der wunder ,yes they dry the car well but leave fine scratches which i am not to happy about.


They dont for me - Its not the towel, its your drying technique.


----------

